# Seeking the whereabouts of this dun gelding.



## ENDURE (13 November 2013)

Any information on the whereabouts of this 15-2, 15-3 dun gelding sold unknowingly to a dishonest horse dealer in Kent on 30-01-2012, she sold him on within weeks, I need to know what has become of him, is he safe and well?... His name was Farrier Tom, he could have been renamed , his passport has not been updated it is still in my name... All information will be treated in the strictest of confidence, please ring 07768604179.


----------



## DebbieCG (14 November 2013)

This should be the poster with Farrier Tom's details/photos on:


----------



## DebbieCG (14 November 2013)

Photos of Farrier Tom:


----------



## DebbieCG (7 December 2013)

This should be copy of the ad used on HorseQuest:
http://imageshack.com/a/img268/5032/pndd.jpg


----------



## ENDURE (8 December 2013)

Has anyone replied to this ad or gone to view this horse in 2012/2013, all information will treated in the strictest of confidence.


----------



## HappyHooves (8 December 2013)

DebbieCG said:



			This should be copy of the ad used on HorseQuest:
http://imageshack.com/a/img268/5032/pndd.jpg

Click to expand...

Can you make the image smaller please as it is so large it overfills the screen and is not clear.


----------



## DebbieCG (8 December 2013)

This link should hopefully work a bit better to show HorseQuest ad

http://imageshack.com/a/img547/495/8flq.jpg


----------



## DebbieCG (12 December 2013)

On behalf of Endure, sharing another link to further poster and details of Farrier Tom.  He is a very distinctive dun gelding and was sold unknowingly to a dishonest dealer in the Kent area in 2012.

http://imageshack.com/a/img542/9830/d21m.jpg


----------



## DebbieCG (13 December 2013)

This is the other part of the HorseQuest ad (other link posted above) that the dishonest dealer advertised Farrier Tom with.  Some of the details were not true.

http://imageshack.com/a/img89/3311/bxtf.jpg


----------



## cronkmooar (13 December 2013)

This horse has a very familiar name to me - I'm sure its been mentioned on here before or on Horse Gossip

It might be worth searching my posts - I don't have time at the moment

Just looked at the add that was on HQ - he was repeatedly advertised over a few months and around £15k if I remember correctly?  Was he on HQ only a few months ago or very similar photos were used for another horse??


----------



## ENDURE (13 December 2013)

Thank you for replying to my post, yes you might have seen him mentioned here before and on Horse Gossip... I have no idea what has become of him I have been searching for nearly two years. You say you saw an ad in Horse Quest do you still have the ad and any information where the ad was from?


----------



## showpony (23 January 2014)

Have just seen on a fb group that Farrier Tom has been found,  must be huge relief for the lady looking for his new owners


----------



## SatsumaGirl (24 January 2014)

So, so happy for Jean.  A lovely lady who never gave up on him.


----------

